# Shaved head



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Who did it but was hesitant at the time but ended up liking it and who ended up not liking it? I'm on the fence right now but can't pull the trigger. I know it will grow back but if it's not a real good look I don't want to wait 2-3 months to get it back. I don't have the "sand trap" on top or the come over :rotfl: but have some receding areas on the forehead and somewhat thin on top. Wife tells me no but her opinion doesn't matter (and that's when the fight broke out) 

Thanks


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Quit being a whoosie and do it. :slimer:


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Do it. I bet you end up liking it anyway. (as long as you don't have a crazy shaped head or a big lump or something)


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> Do it. I bet you end up liking it anyway. (as long as you don't have a crazy shaped head or a big lump or something)


 HAHA!!! ya i say do it... but do it now while its still warm and you can get a little sun on it...lol Wait too long and the rest of you will have to lose color to match your head...also you can gradually get used to the temp lowering. Funny but im speaking from experience!


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have been shaving my head for about 10 years and love it. Two things to avoid though "Sun" and "Cold Rain". LOL


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Quit being a whoosie and do it. :slimer:


:rotfl: I'm a little skeeered..I an't goin' lie.



SV_DuckBuster said:


> Do it. I bet you end up liking it anyway. (as long as you don't have a crazy shaped head or a big lump or something)


The shape seems fine. At least I think.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

I did it till I nicked my self and had to walk around with TP stuck to my head all day,
dang thing kept opening up not real attractive. Besides the wife hated it, and u know if momma aint happy aint nobody happy!!!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

rut_row said:


> HAHA!!! ya i say do it... but do it now while its still warm and you can get a little sun on it...lol Wait too long and the rest of you will have to lose color to match your head...also you can gradually get used to the temp lowering. *Funny but im speaking from experience!*


start with a #1 buzz......
and the story?


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

rut_row said:


> HAHA!!! ya i say do it... but do it now while its still warm and you can get a little sun on it...lol Wait too long and the rest of you will have to lose color to match your head...also you can gradually get used to the temp lowering. Funny but im speaking from experience!


yea...I told the wife to give it a week, let me get some sun on it. I know the initial shock will be a little weird to look at.



24Buds said:


> start with a #1 buzz......
> and the story?


She's a cancer survivor, I think ?

Ok...here's what I'm working with. There may be before after on Monday..


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

in for rut rows story


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

cross the equater and get that waterproof rigging grease put in your hair and you will shave it in a heartbeat.....................watch for the sunburn tho


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

shave it! sun it a little but not too much. Tell the wife it just fell out! It happens.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

do it.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> yea...I told the wife to give it a week, let me get some sun on it. I know the initial shock will be a little weird to look at.
> 
> She's a cancer survivor, I think ?
> 
> Ok...here's what I'm working with. There may be before after on Monday..


that's alot of forehead. Shave it off and shine it up. :slimer: :rotfl:


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> cross the equater and get that waterproof rigging grease put in your hair and you will shave it in a heartbeat.....................watch for the sunburn tho


what?? :rotfl:



24Buds said:


> shave it! sun it a little but not too much. Tell the wife it just fell out! It happens.


That may work. "honey, the stress has been too much"

I'm leaning towards doing it. I emailed the wife and told her she can help shave it. She may enjoy that.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> that's alot of forehead. Shave it off and shine it up. :slimer: :rotfl:


that's what I'm thinking Gilbert. :rotfl: Is there some type of bald head wax? Will 3M marine boat wax work? :spineyes:


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Mine started headed back and I said forget it, never had much annyways. I have been shaving for a couple years now, I turn 32 this month. Wife likes it too! Maybe you will look like Bruce Willis :rotfl:


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

I took the plunge a year ago. I was skeered too cause of the size of the radar dishes on the side of my head. Now I love it. Only bad part was the first day of full sun with a visor on. I looked like fryer tuck.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Forgot this is by far the best stuff I have found to shave with. The blades are sweet, no knicks and gets it super close! http://www.headblade.com/


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

FOUL HOOKED said:


> Mine started headed back and I said forget it, never had much annyways. I have been shaving for a couple years now, I turn 32 this month. Wife likes it too! Maybe you will look like Bruce Willis :rotfl:


I wish...if that was the case I may actually break the marriage trend and actually get some from the wifey. :rotfl:



PBD539 said:


> I took the plunge a year ago. I was skeered too cause of the size of the radar dishes on the side of my head. Now I love it. Only bad part was the first day of full sun with a visor on. I looked like fryer tuck.


good to know. I'm thinking I'll end up liking it.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> what?? :rotfl:
> 
> That may work. "honey, the stress has been too much"
> 
> I'm leaning towards doing it. I emailed the wife and told her she can help shave it. She may enjoy that.


MAKE SURE she is not mad at you before you turn her loose with a razor. I trust my wife sure, but you have to be careful.

"just sayin"


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

There is always the hair club for men. LMAO!


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Well I never have to worry about mine turning gray, it just turns loose. LOL


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> There is always the hair club for men. LMAO!


My 9 yr old told me to get that spray stuff. :rotfl: Yea...that's a good look.

24buds...I hear ya. Just talked to her and she said she's not going to be an accomplice in the whole event so if there's any cuts it will be self induced.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> My 9 yr old told me to get that spray stuff. :rotfl: Yea...that's a good look.
> 
> 24buds...I hear ya. Just talked to her and she said she's not going to be an accomplice in the whole event so if there's any cuts it will be self induced.


She is a smart lady. Green to her!


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Can't see the back, but you still have lots of hair....I'd wait a year and see if it thins out any more.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

If you shave it, you'll look like Jim Cantori on the Weather channel. The girls around the weather channel call him the Italian Stalion. Go for it, dude.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Just do it tonight and post pics. We'll tell you if you need to wear a hat or not. C'mon, we're all friends here, right? :slimer:


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

Whatever you do don't do what I did! Ok, you ready for a laugh?
I drove an 18 wheeler for 2 years. Away from home for a month or two at a time. Well while I was out on the road, a buddy of mine got cancer! He went thru chemo and the whole 9 yards, lost all is hair......you know the drill.

Well me being the good friend I am decided to show my support for him. I pulled in the truck stop one evening, bought a new razor and headed for the showers. I started with the hair trimmers, then the electric razor and finished it off with the bic razor. I was attempting to shave my head bald and smooth as a babies bottom!
Now matter how many times I shaved, there was stubble all over my head. I must have gone over my entire head 6 times with the bic razor! Slowly I started feeling a burning sensation all over my head. Then I rinsed off my head and saw what I had done. I had the most severe case of shaving burn you ever saw! My head was beet red and was on FIRE!! And it got worse by the minute. I was so bad, I thought about buying the entire stock of "Oragel" off the store shelf and rubbing my head with it!

I came out of that truck stop shower looking like some kind of Alien. Pale white face and what looked like a bright red helmet! Everyone looked at me like ***? 
OMG that was painful and I will never be so stupid again!
I did get home a few days later and shocked everyone with my "New Doo" and my buddy was touched and got a kick out of it. My Wife on the other hand?.....not so much!

Good luck with the new doo, some people look natural with it and some people are just not meant to be bald! I hope you are one of those naturals!


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Can't see the back, but you still have lots of hair....I'd wait a year and see if it thins out any more.


If he does that, he might not have to worry about shaving it or the excuse/decision to shave it.:rotfl:


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Bonito said:


> If you shave it, you'll look like Jim Cantori on the Weather channel. The girls around the weather channel call him the Italian Stalion. Go for it, dude.


I'll take that ! haha !! Jim Cantore, Bruce Willis...how about Denzel ? LOL!!



SV_DuckBuster said:


> Just do it tonight and post pics. We'll tell you if you need to wear a hat or not. C'mon, we're all friends here, right? :slimer:


:rotfl: That's what I'm afraid of...to many people speak their minds here. HAHA...but that's a good thinig. I have thick skin.....jsut not thick hair.



Mike77015 said:


> If he does that, he might not have to worry about shaving it or the excuse/decision to shave it.:rotfl:


Exactly..I'm a proactive type of guy.

Energizer, that was funny. Even with hair, a burnt scalp is painful.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Shaved mine a couple years ago. Had a kid on our soccer team w/ cancer, which he beat (Thank you God).
Had to renew drivers license pic right after. I look like I should be holding up numbers in the pic.... "turn right, now left"...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I bought a Wahl trimmer at Pet Co & my head gets clippered down w/ the 1/8" blade every Sunday evening for the last 9 years. It will pay for itself in a year with what you are paying the barber. You can also get the wife to let you....never mind.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

go for it... I have been shaving mine for about 10 years..do it myself...love it...like a few have said do it now and get some sun on it. just enough to darken the skin... I can't stand when it starts growing back I don't even use the attachment on the shaver I let it get as much as It can about e very other week... after working outside and sweating then taking that hat off and the breeze cools you down feels good.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> yea...I told the wife to give it a week, let me get some sun on it. I know the initial shock will be a little weird to look at.
> 
> She's a cancer survivor, I think ?
> 
> Ok...here's what I'm working with. There may be before after on Monday..


 Do it shave it with a #0


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

alright...you guys are getting my spirit and nerves up. I think it will happen. Thursday may be the night. I'll wait for a little tan before posting the new pic. :biggrin:


----------



## dash8dvr (Jun 6, 2006)

I've been shaving my head since 1995. Started off shaving every couple days with a razor but now I usually just use full size clippers with no guard. Still use the razor every couple weeks or so. I have not been to the barber in 15 years. At $10-20 bucks a cut, that is a ton of money saved. Maybe use that rationale with your wife. 

Even if they come up with a bonafide cure for hair loss, I don't think I would ever go back. Just too easy to get up and go in the morning. I say go for it.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

dash8dvr said:


> I've been shaving my head since 1995. Started off shaving every couple days with a razor but now I usually just use full size clippers with no guard. Still use the razor every couple weeks or so. I have not been to the barber in 15 years. At $10-20 bucks a cut, that is a ton of money saved. Maybe use that rationale with your wife.
> 
> Even if they come up with a bonafide cure for hair loss, I don't think I would ever go back. Just too easy to get up and go in the morning. I say go for it.


Yea...the not having to do anything in the morning is a big plus ( not that it takes much)


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

yeah...go for it and then start on a trimmed up beard/goatee...or however you spell it


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

dont' do it. You will regret it later on in life when you start to devolop the ugly sun spots and look like those old guys who have huge moles on their head. If you are going to do it then you have to grow a huge handlebar mustache and get a tatoo of barb wire around you arm.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

regulator said:


> yeah...go for it and then start on a trimmed up beard/goatee...or however you spell it


ha! If you notice in the pic, I haven't shaved in 2 days (beard) it's been on my mind. It seems like a bald head a gotee go hand in hand. Maybe I'll try the Daughtry look.

So we have Catore, Willis, Daughtry and Denzel....ok maybe not Denzel.

Once done you can all tell me who I look like. Alright forget that...lie to me and tell me it looks good. :rotfl:


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> dont' do it. You will regret it later on in life when you start to devolop the ugly sun spots and look like those old guys who have huge moles on their head. If you are going to do it then you have to grow a huge handlebar mustache and get a tatoo of barb wire around you arm.


Then I can wear a bandana and drive a Cam Am Spider.....errr. Hawg !

:rotfl:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

just, tell everyone you are an airbender


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

24Buds said:


> start with a #1 buzz......
> and the story?





mustangeric said:


> in for rut rows story





espanolabass said:


> Do it shave it with a #0


Yes cancer survivor...and i say do it...if you dont like it i have a hundred hats you can use while it grows back...lol

Also i suggest using a #1 then "BICing" the rest... use a cream not a soap because your head is not accustomed to this "new do" LOL

theres alot to consider in this.

Must provide PICS!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

rut_row said:


> Yes cancer survivor...and i say do it...if you dont like it i have a hundred hats you can use while it grows back...lol
> 
> Also i suggest using a #1 then "BICing" the rest... use a cream not a soap because your head is not accustomed to this "new do" LOL
> 
> ...


Thanks RR...awesome news on being a survivor.

Pic's will be provided. TMZ has offered $100 so far so we'll start the bidding there.


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

You know your dedicated to 2cool when you come ask if you should shave your head...lol I say shave it - rub a little alcohol on it and rock on .......


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

rut_row said:


> Must provide PICS!


X2!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i don't "shave" my head (too much of a pain in the butt), but i cut it down to a 1/2 (practically shaved) about once a week with a high quality trimmer. i started doing this about 10 years ago, and soon afterwards i wondered why i didn't start doing it 10 years earlier. it took me about a day to get used to it. i like it a lot.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm not going to go for the bald look but I do trim it with a 1/2 or a 1 guard once every year in the summer, and then let it grow back out again. I love not having to wake up in the morning and fix my hair for work when it's shaved. Downside is that it sucks when the sun is beaming on your dome and you don't have a hat around.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Alright, I expect everyone to show up to the meet n greet with a Kojak delux due!!


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

I have been shaving mine for over ten years now and never regreted it once. I can shave it in the shower in the morning and never miss a beat. Once you go there you never go back. Just think no more waiting to see a barber any more.

Chongo


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

*shaved head*

I have been shaving mine for about 15 yrs. I had lots of blond hair and was tired of it. I shave it every day except during really cold hunts. Yes you have to watch for sun burn but it is tons cooler. And the ladies love it. Well they used too I have been married for 8 yrs now. When you do it go with a good razor. I use mach 3's.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

sharkbait-tx70 said:


> I have been shaving mine for about 15 yrs. I had lots of blond hair and was tired of it. I shave it every day except during really cold hunts. Yes you have to watch for sun burn but it is tons cooler. And the ladies love it. Well they used too I have been married for 8 yrs now. When you do it go with a good razor. I use mach 3's.


Good deal...I have the Gilette Fusion. Blades are pricey but it gets a close shave.

I may become Reel Bald II :biggrin:


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

Well ya know, we have a "2cool Beer Drinkers Association" now. Why not have a "2cool, we're 2cool for hair Association" ????
Heck I might do it again too! I already have a Honda Goldwing, I figure the Hair might as well go next right? Sorry, i can't do the Cam-Am Spider thing with you right now, I still enjoy 2 wheels for now.

Then when the Wife's throw us in the dog house, we can join the "2cool Beer Drinkers Association" !! It's a win win!


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> dont' do it. You will regret it later on in life when you start to devolop the ugly sun spots and look like those old guys who have huge moles on their head. If you are going to do it then you have to grow a huge handlebar mustache and get a tatoo of barb wire around you arm.


At least you already know what your bald head looks like...Knob...Had a buddy at El Cid...India company.

For the record, so do I...Gig 'em.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

suspect a few wimmens are way ahead of you


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

energinerbuzzy said:


> Well ya know, we have a "2cool Beer Drinkers Association" now. Why not have a "2cool, we're 2cool for hair Association" ????
> Heck I might do it again too! I already have a Honda Goldwing, I figure the Hair might as well go next right? Sorry, i can't do the Cam-Am Spider thing with you right now, I still enjoy 2 wheels for now.
> 
> Then when the Wife's throw us in the dog house, we can join the "2cool Beer Drinkers Association" !! It's a win win!


I like it...

Appleby: That's scary

maybe I'll tattoo some hair on my head.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

saltwatersensations said:


>












:rotfl:


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is a tattoo for ya.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Mike77015 said:


> Here is a tattoo for ya.


:biggrin:


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

If I let myself go on this one it would be the longest post I've ever made. But the short version is that I have been shaving my head since June of 2000. The only regret is that I didn't start doing it sooner. Once you come over to the dark side you'll never go back. Shave it clean and keep it shaved for several months. Stop wearin' hats. Let it get a good tan and get used to the feel and look. If you just shave it and decide right then and there that it's not for you and grow it back without giving it a chance you could be makeing the mistake of your life. I promise you is is a FREEDOM like you have never known. Use a blade to shave it with. You'll tear up an electric. Get one of those GIllette razors that has the battery in it. You'll be amazed!!! Give yourself time you sort out the way you go about it and you'll be good. You almost have to try to cut yourself with that razor. Rilly!

And I add this just as a possible incentive if this kind of thing means anything to you: Women you don't know, as well as some you do will find it impossible to resist touching and rubbing your head even in public. Restuarants, stores, sporting events, bars, etc. I get it all the time whether my wife is with me or not. Me being an affectionate guy I found that to be a really nice perk. Even had a kiss or two up there. 

Shave that head.

Don't wait another hour.

Do it right now.

Post pics of before and after.

Good luck.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> If I let myself go on this one it would be the longest post I've ever made. But the short version is that I have been shaving my head since June of 2000. The only regret is that I didn't start doing it sooner. Once you come over to the dark side you'll never go back. Shave it clean and keep it shaved for several months. Stop wearin' hats. Let it get a good tan and get used to the feel and look. If you just shave it and decide right then and there that it's not for you and grow it back without giving it a chance you could be makeing the mistake of your life. I promise you is is a FREEDOM like you have never known. Use a blade to shave it with. You'll tear up an electric. Get one of those GIllette razors that has the battery in it. You'll be amazed!!! Give yourself time you sort out the way you go about it and you'll be good. You almost have to try to cut yourself with that razor. Rilly!
> 
> And I add this just as a possible incentive if this kind of thing means anything to you: Women you don't know, as well as some you do will find it impossible to resist touching and rubbing your head even in public. Restuarants, stores, sporting events, bars, etc. I get it all the time whether my wife is with me or not. Me being an affectionate guy I found that to be a really nice perk. Even had a kiss or two up there.
> 
> ...


DANG...I've got scissors out right now ! I just stuck my head in the shredder ! :rotfl:

That was a positve story ! Thx ! Pic's will be provided.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Reel for the earlier comment. And that pic made me laugh. Thanks again.


Reel_Blessed II said:


> :biggrin:


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

X2 lmao. Wow


Reel_Blessed II said:


> DANG...I've got scissors out right now ! I just stuck my head in the shredder ! :rotfl:
> 
> That was a positve story ! Thx ! Pic's will be provided.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

rut_row said:


> Yes cancer survivor...and i say do it...if you dont like it i have a hundred hats you can use while it grows back...lol
> 
> Also i suggest using a #1 then "BICing" the rest... use a cream not a soap because your head is not accustomed to this "new do" LOL
> 
> ...


Congrats on winning the fight! My daughter donates her hair every so often to Locks of Love. Makes me proud as it makes her feel like she can help.

GO GIRL!

As for the shave, i didn't think about the burn.....I have a year or so left then I will join the 2coolers 2cool for hair group if yall will have me!hwell:


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

If you're gonna shave it, go with this stuff. I used it when I shaved my head a few years ago and makes good shaving lotion too. Friggin menthol in this stuff will wake your arse up in a hurry!

http://www.amazon.com/HeadBlade-Headslick-Mentholated-Shave-Cream/dp/B000ARQ90S

Usually can find it Walgreens or CVS... get a good razor meant for shaving your head too, don't want to look like frankenstein after using a regular shaver...


----------



## Steelheaddoc (Jun 8, 2009)

I may have logged on too late to this thread......being that you have the scissors out already; however, I would highly suggest going to a barber shop to have it done. 
I took the plunge 3 years ago and can't imagine going back. Looking at your pic, I imagine that you are a professional in your work setting, and speaking professional to professional, it HAS to be neat, trimmed perfectly, and even all over. Otherwise, it looks unacceptable.
Plus, barber shops are super relaxing places where men can be men. I go to mine every week or so, sit back with a cold beer, have the top trimmed and a straight razor on the face --- no better luxury my friend.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

24Buds said:


> Congrats on winning the fight! My daughter donates her hair every so often to Locks of Love. Makes me proud as it makes her feel like she can help.
> 
> GO GIRL!
> 
> As for the shave, i didn't think about the burn.....I have a year or so left then I will join the 2coolers 2cool for hair group if yall will have me!hwell:





Bilge Bait said:


> If you're gonna shave it, go with this stuff. I used it when I shaved my head a few years ago and makes good shaving lotion too. Friggin menthol in this stuff will wake your arse up in a hurry!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/HeadBlade-Headslick-Mentholated-Shave-Cream/dp/B000ARQ90S
> 
> Usually can find it Walgreens or CVS... get a good razor meant for shaving your head too, don't want to look like frankenstein after using a regular shaver...


Thanks Buds...It was quite "a ride" I did the same thing when i found out i was going to lose my hair i cut it short and donated the rest. The procedes mean alot to those that get them and its really great of your daughter to be so thoughtful...My last treatment will be an even 15 months ago tomorrow. :biggrin:

As for that product..(Slick) its awesome.. Funny looking packaging, like it belongs in a jiffy lube or something It starts off as a cream but then you can lather it...I never used it on my bald head as after i shaved it the first time, i never had to again...but its awesome on my legs (lol) i have a best friend that shaves his head and thats what he uses. I love it. Maybe a lil TMI but testimonials usually are.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I've lost my hair 3 times. The first was a sympathetic shave in support of my uncle who was going through chemo/radiation and was losing his. The next 2 times were lost bets to my baseball teams. I told them if they went undefeated in district, they could shave my head on home plate. Turns out, players love to have a goal like that. At a school in New Orleans there is a district championship trophy with a jar next to it containing dirt from the pitcher's mound and my hair. I thought that was over the top, but the principal made a big deal out of it. The players took turns shearing off strips and they were not gentle at all. Of course I got a mohawk first that ended up in the yearbook. LOL! I loved the comfort. The worst part was letting my hair grow out in the months before. I'm usually a short hair kind of guy. Talk about a full on 80's mullet.


----------



## Qarboss (Feb 22, 2009)

Just do it.....

I've had mine shaved for such a time now that when the hair I do have left grows to more than 1/8 inch, it feels kinda strange. so, I shave it again.

S


----------



## Mowdy Ag (Dec 19, 2005)

Do it. I don't shave it but use the clippers with no guard. I'm my own barber and my Sunday night trips to the barber shop are pretty cheap. 

Combovers are nothing short of stupid. Hair rims aren't much better. Just go with the clean look and forget about it.

MA


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Nope, don't do it


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm kinda on your wife's side but if you are going to do it here's a link.

http://www.headshaver.org/shave_your_head.html
RT


----------



## the wood man (Sep 14, 2006)

I have been thinking about going over to the dark side myself after seeing some middle aged fishing buddys do it. But what has held me back is they are married and I am thinking that chicks hate it.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

I did it wife loves it... i feel like the mr clean man... ...plus gont an extra 20 in my pocket every two weeks


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Yep. Classic horseshoe pattern. I've seen a lot of this.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Remember.... God only created a few perfect heads, the rest he put hair on 

I've been shaving mine every day for about 4 years now, IF i could grow a full head of hair again I wouldn't do it!

SHAVE IT CUE BALL! Don't be scared!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

I had a crew cut once...but the crew bailed out. What ain't turned grey done turned loose... I'm keepin' mine till it all falls out, then maybe I'll shave. I'm one of them guys that the good Lord gave hair to cause he messed up buildin' my head!


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

Definitely, your head has the perfect shape. You will look just like Beldar!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Been shaving mine since 2001. My motto is: I'd rather have no hair than FUBAR hair. Wife loves it too.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

Dont do it!!! in my case I have way too many dents in my head for it to possibly look good, hazard of being oversized. 0I just let mine grow so havent paid for a haircut for at least 13 years and had a 5 year gap before that. chicks dig long hair. I wont even shave my face so cant imagine doing the whole head, just silly.


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

I let the kids give me a mohawk one time and then shaved it off two days later. Head looked like the bottom side of a flounder. Whiter than powder.


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Shaving your head is a cop-out. Go down kicking and screaming with a comb over.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

John Redcorn said:


> Shaving your head is a cop-out. Go down kicking and screaming with a comb over.


You just aint right.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Man the first few days after I get a hair cut and go fishing my scalp burns and thats with only using a 3 guard on the clippers. I can't imagine going out bald. Good luck. I would suggest just start in small increments off going topless. Maybe an hour or so then put on a balll cap.


----------



## JBH1979 (Aug 21, 2006)

I called every person in my family before I shaved my head. Everybody told me not to but my hair was looking just like yours and I was tired of covering it up with hats or always trying to comb it perfectly to cover the old bald spot. Shaving your head will be the most liberating moment! Do it and you will love it. I dont care if they come out with a pill to make hair grow instantly, I might take it but I will continue to shave my head. Be bald and be proud! You might be surprised how many women hit on you after the plunge!

DO IT!!!!


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

Dude, quit being a chick, get some Head Slick and a Head Blade and man up. Shaved mine 8 years ago and it's the only way to fly. Wife loves it too.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

I've recently grown mine back out and HATE IT but momma loves it. I've never been more miserable with my thick arse hair this summer but I'll get "cut off" if I shave my head again..says momma. :frown: 

Just cut it off - it'll grow back if you don't like it.

swifty


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

JBH1979 said:


> I called every person in my family before I shaved my head. Everybody told me not to but my hair was looking just like yours and I was tired of covering it up with hats or always trying to comb it perfectly to cover the old bald spot. Shaving your head will be the most liberating moment! Do it and you will love it. I dont care if they come out with a pill to make hair grow instantly, I might take it but I will continue to shave my head. Be bald and be proud! You might be surprised how many women hit on you after the plunge!
> 
> DO IT!!!!


that's my thought...I just hope my wife still hits on me (just not with a hammer)

Thanks for the links, advice and encouragement. Big night is tomorrow. It will be done prior to the Cowboy game.  My boss (dad) is off on Fridays so that's a good time. :rotfl: He told me not to do it but he's just being dad. haha...time to take the plunge and give it some time. Like mentioned in the OP, it will grow back if not a good look. I'm thinking it will be good and look forward to a cool head.

Pic's will be on Monday. Need a little sun this weekend because I know at least my sides will be transparent. I'll do a few during the process and then the final look. Wish me luck.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> that's my thought...I just hope my wife still hits on me (just not with a hammer)
> 
> Thanks for the links, advice and encouragement. Big night is tomorrow. It will be done prior to the Cowboy game.  My boss (dad) is off on Fridays so that's a good time. :rotfl: He told me not to do it but he's just being dad. haha...time to take the plunge and give it some time. Like mentioned in the OP, it will grow back if not a good look. I'm thinking it will be good and look forward to a cool head.
> 
> Pic's will be on Monday. Need a little sun this weekend because I know at least my sides will be transparent. I'll do a few during the process and then the final look. Wish me luck.


Now people are gunna' thing you lost a bet!! GO Steelers!!!!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

PBD539 said:


> Now people are gunna' thing you lost a bet!! GO Steelers!!!!


HAHA !!


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

oh and by the way never use NAIR....my clippers broke once when I was in Seadrift and halfway through trimming ...had no idea what to do so I used some NAIR I found...it worked but dear god...nevermind thats all I am saying...thank god for Whiskey...DONT USE NAIR... Whenever my wife breaks out laughing for no reason at all..I know what she is thinking about..


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

I used Nair. *ONE TIME*! Cherry tomato comes to mind.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Muddy said:


> I used Nair. *ONE TIME*! Cherry tomato comes to mind.


LMFAO... I swear to god my head was on fire...I could smell smoke....


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

Just get some clippers and cut with the smallest gaurd in the package. I have been doing my own this way for about 5 years now and I have plenty of hair still. Shavin it all the time with a razor seems like alot of work, I do mine about every 2 1/2 weeks. I say- dont shave it, you still have enough to work with.


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

^ this is what I do. I don't want to have to shave it all the way off yet. The hardest thing is giveing yourself an edge up to make it look like you had it cut at a shop. I can't grow it back out now if I wanted to just doesn't look like me if it gets long. The Chicks do dig it. Go for it, you wont regret it. You will look in the mirror for about 3 days and think naw I want to grow it back but once it starts to grow you will want to cut it again. Had a barber tell me once there is 3 types of hair unparted, parted and departed.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Do it!!!!


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

If it were me in this situation I would. I work with a few guys that finally did it and it look a whole lot better, but to each their own. Good luck either way you go.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

FINNFOWLER said:


> If it were me in this situation I would. I work with a few guys that finally did it and it look a whole lot better, but to each their own. Good luck either way you go.


 is that why you find yourself needing a wide brimmed fishing hat? did you go chrome-dome?


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Good luck. Been chromed for 4 years. I use a Mach 3 Turbo, good English shaving cream (I'm enjoying Truefitt & Hill's 1805 and Trafalgar currently...recommend them or Geo. Trumper products), shaving brush, and some shaving oil. Look up "wet shave" and you'll love it, it's the key to getting a good close shave and avoiding issues with cheap razors and shaving creams. 

I've nicked myself three times in four years. On my first shave, I had my barber do it. I haven't been back to see him since and was going about every 3-4 weeks at $20/visit.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Bring it on home!!!


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

This thread started a day and a half ago. Either shave your head or buy a rug.

Otherwise, someone start a betting thread and really make it interesting.


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

I love my shaved head. It can be a pain shaving it everyday though.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Wear one of these for a few days to help you decide! :rotfl:

http://www.sourcingmap.com/sporting...gle&utm_medium=froogle&utm_campaign=usfroogle


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am too lazy to shave my head every day, but I cut my own "burr" style I guess you would call it. I did it about 5 years ago and should have done it before that. I don't plan to ever let it get long again.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Reel Blessed II*

I have a full head of hair, so don't understand the desire to shave your head for the rest of your life. BTW, I hate shaving my face, and can't imagine more than doubling the effort every day. However, I don't think I would want to go against momma's desires, because she has to look at you everyday and she's the only one that counts, anyway. What if she had all of her hair cut off, or something worse in your opinion. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Do what I did*

Just go help out a "buddy" working on his boat and "accidentally" lay your head in the glue that hold the keel guard on.... Worked like a charm.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Just go help out a "buddy" working on his boat and "accidentally" lay your head in the glue that hold the keel guard on.... Worked like a charm.


Now thats funny right there!


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

I would not completely shave it with a razor, at least not at first. I use hair clippers with out the guard about once a week. It took me a week or so to get use to the new look. The day I actually buzzed my head my 4 year old daughter busted into tears and was scared to death of me for about 30 minutes. Hey after the cut you could always get a job as a stunt double for Joe Cantore during those Cat 5


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

I guess I'm lucky, only member on either side of my family with a full head of hair and I'm talking thick. Hair cut every 2 weeks to keep it looking decent. Hells yeah, shave that dome and let's see the pics. Especially of momma when she sees it.
I guess it'll be easier on her, just grab a pair of shears and cut ya right off.


----------



## willyp007 (May 27, 2009)

shave my head almost nightly go to walgreens buy you a head blade you will love it


----------



## Pescador Viejo Loco (May 21, 2004)

*I did it*

I went to my barber (cute chick nice rack) "I want you to shave my head"!
She said was I sure, maybe a real close cut for a while?
I said maybe, let me see the closed shear you have, she handed it to me, I put if on my forehead, I then shaved a strip down the middle (reverse Mohawk) handed it back to her and said, "Finish the job"!
I find it easiest to shave in the shower.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Pescador Viejo Loco said:


> I went to my barber (cute chick nice rack) "I want you to shave my head"!
> She said was I sure, maybe a real close cut for a while?
> I said maybe, let me see the closed shear you have, she handed it to me, I put if on my forehead, I then shaved a strip down the middle (reverse Mohawk) handed it back to her and said, "Finish the job"!
> I find it easiest to shave in the shower.


Nice !!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Pescador Viejo Loco said:


> I went to my barber (cute chick nice rack) "I want you to shave my head"!
> She said was I sure, maybe a real close cut for a while?
> I said maybe, let me see the closed shear you have, she handed it to me, I put if on my forehead, I then shaved a strip down the middle (reverse Mohawk) handed it back to her and said, "Finish the job"!
> I find it easiest to shave in the shower.


With the BARBER??? Lucky dog! LOL


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

Tonight huh?

Don't 



 out!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Bilge Bait said:


> Tonight huh?
> 
> Don't
> 
> ...


:rotfl:

Now I got to it. can't have my manhood challenged ! It's on for tonight. Got new clippers and some Slick shaving gel/cream...

it's a little tense but I'm going through with it.


----------



## seeing reds (May 17, 2005)

*Before and After*

Here is a before and after - both equally as scary. I didnt keep it shaved long. I have since lost some more hair, so am considering doing it again....


----------



## Mike Oxbig (Jan 7, 2006)

I let my wife shave my head once. It didn't turn out too well.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Now I got to it. can't have my manhood challenged ! It's on for tonight. Got new clippers and some Slick shaving gel/cream...
> 
> it's a little tense but I'm going through with it.


Post before and after pics. It might be a good idea to have relations with momma before you do it. Might be awhile before you have a chance at it ever again. :biggrin:


----------



## JBH1979 (Aug 21, 2006)

or she wont leave you alone after its done!


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

I went to the local barber shop and had em chop it all down to a #2 before my last fishing trip last weekend in July. It sure is comfortable!!! My wife didnt like it one bit so next time I'll go with a #3 and see how she likes that.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

JBH1979 said:


> or she wont leave you alone after its done!


That's what I'm hoping for. :biggrin:


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

surfspeck said:


> I went to the local barber shop and had em chop it all down to a #2 before my last fishing trip last weekend in July. It sure is comfortable!!! My wife didnt like it one bit so next time I'll go with a #3 and see how she likes that.


Or go #1 and tell her you rule the roost ! :rotfl:


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

I get to hunt and fish more than most so I try not to rock the boat anymore than I already know I do :biggrin:


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm surprised that no one said how good it feels when a woman rubs their bald heads. I know that's how I feel when I shave my head! :cheers:


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Just go all out and manscape it all. She'll really like that!!!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Is it cut or not? Holy Moly!


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Where are the pics?*

I usually wear a #2 but every August I go for the #1 and its amazing how good your sweaty head feels ina breeze. Wife hates it I tell her I do not give input on her hairstyles.

You said you were gonna do it Thursday so we need pics


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

Got hair?


----------



## seeing reds (May 17, 2005)

*Tuck in that Skirt already...*

and shave it!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Bilge Bait said:


> Got hair?


haha.. Nope ! Pic's will be loaded soon. You can't really see the white sides so I'll post 'em up shortly.


----------



## seeing reds (May 17, 2005)

*Bed*

Great glad you took the leap. How great does it feel to lay your head down on the cool pillow!



Reel_Blessed II said:


> haha.. Nope ! Pic's will be loaded soon. You can't really see the white sides so I'll post 'em up shortly.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

*HERE YA GO....DRUM ROLL PLEASE......*



seeing reds said:


> Great glad you took the leap. How great does it feel to lay your head down on the cool pillow!


It feels good. I like it. The truck A/C blowing on it this morning was nice !
Wife actually said it looks good (once it gets tanned)

Thanks to all for the encouragement.

ONe more time: Before








Crusty the CLown :rotfl:









AFTER !!


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

OOOOOOOOOoooohhh MY EYES!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Dont look too bad on Ya. Definantly better than pic #2


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Shaved mine last night too!! Looks good in a Dude sayin' it to another Dude way!!!


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Looks good bro, now we can meet in Seabrook at Neptune Subs for Bald Tuesday (free sub I think) at least they used to do it???


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

Way to pull the trigger dude! You gotta shave up a mean lookin' goatee or some chops and give you that mean biker look.

Or go gangsta and get yo self a skullcap foo!


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

I think it turned out good.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

You're a braver man than me. Maybe someday I'll do it too. Looks good on ya.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

TXShooter said:


> I think it turned out good.





Bull Red said:


> You're a braver man than me. Maybe someday I'll do it too. Looks good on ya.


Thanks guys...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

You look like Trodery's little brother :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> You look like Trodery's little brother :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Uh oh...I hope his little brother is not insulted.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> You look like Trodery's little brother :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


LOL.... His head is too small to be any kin to me, if he was kin to me he would have a big ol watermelon head :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:










Reel Blessed... That looks much better than that clown hair you had before you shaved it! h:


----------



## vickark (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw, gourd head (oops go ahead) it'll grow back- probably


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Once I realized the barber was not going to give me a discount for me progressively coming in with less hair to work with, it was time for it to go!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I had my doubts but I think it looks *great*! The best touch was the goatee.
You look younger and more confident. 
RT


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Man, I am IIIIMMMM-pressed! Rilly!!You look younger stonger and healthier. You look like an honest man with nuttin' ta hide. Shave that head and stick it up and walk it to town.

Right now I know it's a hassle but it won't take long and you'll get used to it and be able to do it in no time I alway like to do it in the shower or bath. It is quicker and easier and less mess in the sink area. 

I had a guy ask me one time if being bald had any effect on my sex life. I told him no, I don't use my hair during sex anyway so it didn't matter one way or the other! 

Congratulations!


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

My wife thinks it makes you look a lot younger and likes it a whole lot better than pic #2 but then again she is pretty partial to bald guys. :doowapsta


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

You did good!


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> It feels good. I like it. The truck A/C blowing on it this morning was nice !
> Wife actually said it looks good (once it gets tanned)
> 
> Thanks to all for the encouragement.
> ...


I agree with your wife..IT looks great...I think you made a great choice shaving it. Took years off of you. Greenies coming.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Big Willy said:


> My wife thinks it makes you look a lot younger and likes it a whole lot better than pic #2 but then again she is pretty partial to bald guys. :doowapsta


Tell the wife thanks.



rut_row said:


> I agree with your wife..IT looks great...I think you made a great choice shaving it. Took years off of you. Greenies coming.


Thanks RR....went swimming yesterday and got a little sun on it. It felt weird under water with no hair but it was refreshing.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Tell the wife thanks.
> 
> Thanks RR....went swimming yesterday and got a little sun on it. It felt weird under water with no hair but it was refreshing.


 i remember swimming bald and it felt pretty amazing actually...but..a lil awkward..haha


----------

